# The Chicago Railroad Fairs



## imp (Nov 24, 2015)

7 years old then, bear with me please, I remember highlights never to be forgotten. QuickSilver and Ken may remember this. My Dad being a skilled metal-worker, deeply appreciated the opportunity to take his wife and kid to experience this event. What I remember most is the intricate criss-crossing of many railroad tracks, laid for temporary display of locomotives and rolling stock. The rails were submersed in fill, so as to allow foot traffic ease without tripping. One huge steam locomotive image remains in my mind, possibly a Union Pacific Big Boy, longer than our residential lot. Enormity would be my adult word to describe these exhibits. There were literally hundreds of exhibits to see. It was held in Burnham Park on 50 nacres, between 21st. and 31st. streets. Two years running, 1948-'49.  I'll attach a few pics. View a lot more at:  http://www.railarchive.net/rrfair/rrfair_photos.htm   and   https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chicago_Railroad_Fair    imp

"The *Chicago Railroad Fair* was an event organized to celebrate and commemorate 100 years of railroad history west of Chicago, Illinois. It was held in Chicago in 1948 and 1949 along the shore of Lake Michigan and is often referred to as "the last great railroad fair" with 39 railroad companies participating. The board of directors for the show was a veritable "Who's Who" of railroad company executives."










The main entrance
Old locomotive display.






Burlington's Pioneer Zephyr! I watched it pass through my home town many times!





UP Big Boy





Railway Express refrigerator car





Baltimore & Ohio "Cincinnatian"


----------



## oldman (Nov 25, 2015)

There is a huge Railroad Museum located not far from me in Strasburg, PA, which is in the heart of Amish country. I was just there this past October, only because my cousin from Ohio was visiting me and he is a train fanatic. In fact, he returned home via Amtrak. http://www.rrmuseumpa.org/   Part of the museum is located in a huge building almost the size of an airport hangar. Inside there is even an old mock railroad station that appears to be a replica of a train station and village back in the mid to late 1800's. 

Here are a few pictures of some of the engines inside the building:


----------



## oldman (Nov 25, 2015)

A few more train pictures:


----------



## oldman (Nov 25, 2015)

When I go to places of interest, like a train museum, I take hundreds of pictures. imp...If you would like to see more, I can send you part of my album, if you send me your e-mail address.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 25, 2015)

Hi oldman. I have been to that museum a number of years ago. Very impressed at the size and display there. Always have had a fascination of trains since I lived next to RR tracks for a couple of years.


----------



## imp (Nov 25, 2015)

oldman said:


> When I go to places of interest, like a train museum, I take hundreds of pictures. imp...If you would like to see more, I can send you part of my album, if you send me your e-mail address.



I'd absolutely love it! Appreciate the offer. My ID is part of my signature on every post.   imp


----------



## imp (Nov 25, 2015)

*R.  E.  A.*

Note the image in oldman's post of Steinman Station: The sign above, "Railway Express Agency": That company had it's own special baggage cars, large as a passenger Pullman car, longer than boxcars, with two big doors on either side. I guess they preceded U. P. S. probably, do not recall them having trucks, but think they did. 

When I was 10 or 11, I ordered a big fireworks assortment more or less without my folks' knowledge. About two weeks later, came home from school, the big box of goodies was stuck in between the front door and storm door, no signature required, dangerous stuff if kids (ha, 11?) got hold of it.

What a 4th. of July time I had!   imp

EDIT: I know I posted this pic before, but if it was not seen, the first car behind the 2 locomotives was a Railway Express Agency car, the big sliding doors wide open, 2X6s nailed across to keep young fools like me from falling out! It was the steam excursion of a lifetime, September 6, 1959. I was 17 years old, and was IN that baggage car!   





Here's the ticket for the trip, saved by my always prescient Mother:


----------

